# found some more 1500`s-1700`s goodies



## jcinpc (Jan 23, 2012)

hit my field again, think its about done. Field is getting prepped for crop again.

got some more silver again. the safety pin, which was rel cool and found a "rasberry bead" nice shell hammer and some more seed beads and big`s most of a pot and a 1710-1730`s top of a bottle.


----------



## Bone pile (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice finds ,I'll have to come up and check it out one of these days
Roger


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool finds.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow , awesome ...


----------



## rydert (Jan 24, 2012)

that is cool


----------



## allenww (Jan 24, 2012)

*Ga. Archeology*

I hope you will give UGA the coordinates to that site when you get too old to dig.


----------



## flintdiver (Jan 24, 2012)

Allenww, thats likely in Fl . Thats a killer site ! Get all you can, before it's planted.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome finds. Congrats.


----------



## Spearo13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Those beads are really pretty.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit it again if you can!!! Good job...the beads and pin were great finds!!!!! I love screening....you find the tiniest treasures!!!!!


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 10, 2012)

Little bit of history. Love it!
El


----------



## TurkeyJay (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice finds. I've been trying to find beads for 5 years now with no luck.


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to have a site like that on the Tallapoosa River in Alabama, back in the sixties. Lots of beads, even a copper bracelet once. Trade items are my main interest in archaeology.


----------



## Son (Feb 17, 2012)

On the Alabama River. Once went with a Gamewarden to a site somewhere along that river. We dug dirt that was plum blue with trade beads, found some sissors and gun parts too. Was suppose to get half when he cleaned em up. Been 40 years now and ain't seen a bead from him yet. All i got out of the venture was a beat up celt, that looks to have been used for a hammerstone.
JC, ya better quit looking for them little things, it'll ruin your eyesight. lol


----------

